# New 35 guaranteed promotion



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello new to forum Los Angeles uberx driver about 3 weeks been seeing new promotion 35 an hour guaranteed during certain hours and minimum, 15 hours a week to get it ... Also is the 1 dollar incentive new and here to stay as it has made a difference I believe.. Glad I found this forum reading a lota lot


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Welcome Jay! Do you have a link to that promotion? I haven't seen anything - which doesn't necessarily mean anything...


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

I finally got a response from [email protected] about this question:
The promotion is for $35 / hr during these times: 
Monday - Thursday: 7am - 10am & 5pm - 11pm
Friday: 7am - 10am & 5pm - 3am (Saturday)
Saturday: 11am - 3am (Sunday)
Sunday: 11am - 10pm
You need to drive a minimum of 15 hours per week (the week ends Sunday night/Monday morning at 4 am) and have an acceptance rate above 90%. This incentive rate is only for trips taken in Los Angeles. 
Sign up with Uber now and get $500 after your first ride and a guaranteed $30/hr until June 30. S

- See more at: http://therideshareguy.com/question...switched-over-from-lyft/#sthash.rNvGNC6F.dpuf

I'm reading that it's for new drivers also reading people getting emails so I'm so lost ,.


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Is the 1 dollar incentive new??


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Interesting... Especially as it's being flown so low under the radar. Hmmm...


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah I, guessing it's for lyft drivers only or new not sure but this is on there website


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

https://get.uber.com/rideshare/?referral_code=3e3dg

Only Lyft drivers with proof... sheesh, as if there aren't enough uberx milling about now!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah, there are way too many UberX drivers in LA as it is. Guys like me are getting Lyft accounts since they have way less cars out there. The 0% commission is pretty awesome too.

Now if only Uber would get back to me about that broken phone.


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

From everything Im reading, Ubers promotion for lyft drivers is driving more drivers to drive for Lyft. (Driverd Driving driving driving!!). Its the total anti-retention program. I dont think their goal is to steal/convert lyft drivers, its the end game to promote their service and to get customers.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

The best way for drivers to make money is to run both, and take the first ping. There's way less down time that way.


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah I'm also an lyft driver and very satisfied that some people actually típ besides the spring 1 dóllar incentive . I started uber and lyft fairly late . But do it part time after work .. i find it funny how the promotion is until the 30th by the time most lyft drivers apply and do background probably won't be able to even work those hours .


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Either or..Uber will get their commission. Seems like the only way to get a ping nowadays is to be a universal Uber vehicle. UberX/UberXL/SUV&Black


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah I normally have both on and whatever one pings me first I get.... keeps me busier..... nonstop so far I do it during the week starting Wednesday from malibu and seems to be ping after ping not many x drivers out here mostly black cars .


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey Guys, Uber has two different incentive promotions going on right now. The first one is the one I posted on my site that Jay linked to and it's for drivers who switch from Lyft to Uber. The hourly rate depends on your city but most cities are $35/hr or $40/hr. That promo goes on until 6/30 but there are a lot of restrictions and you really have to make sure you follow all the rules (a lot of the rules aren't posted though, you just have to know them haha).

The second promotion is a targeted e-mail/text that certain drivers/cities are getting. This is to try and incentivize more drivers to get on the road at certain times. For ex. one of my readers sent me a screenshot of an e-mail they got detailing a promotion for south county in San Diego. If you drove during certain times, and met certain restrictions you'd be guaranteed $35/hr. 

So if you're new, follow the hours/rules I posted on my site and if you're not, hope that you or your city get/s a targeted offer


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Or someone will no doubt post or re-post them here. This is a fun online space to hang out in. At least for this Nerd.


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah I try to often read online since uber takes a while to respond also its great to have other people share information that's beneficial for everyone ... when this 1 dollar incentive stsrt and for how long does anyone know ?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Hi Rideshare,

I don't know if I speak for anyone but me, but there is such a thing as 'site fatigue' and I know you want traffic but man; now if your javascript was coded to make my 'accu-jack suckulator(TM)' work right then maybe. Otherwise - AND I'm sure the info on your site is worthwhile and pertinent - I'm looking for (well here AT really) THE central clearing-hub of all info FUber.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Dude what are you talking about? I am very confused, I didn't even post a link to my site in this entire thread..


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> Dude what are you talking about? I am very confused, I didn't even post a link to my site in this entire thread..


I guess hes aptly named himself The Geek...

Dig the avatar rideshare guy!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Now I'm confused.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Hi Rideshare,
> 
> I don't know if I speak for anyone but me, but there is such a thing as 'site fatigue' and I know you want traffic but man; now if your javascript was coded to make my 'accu-jack suckulator(TM)' work right then maybe. Otherwise - AND I'm sure the info on your site is worthwhile and pertinent - I'm looking for (well here AT really) THE central clearing-hub of all info FUber.


 Hey Geek, I 'm sorry to say I just ordered the "Super-accu-Jack-suckulator(TM)" from LongWahn enterprises LLC based in Taipei........and it comes with lifetime updates.....


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Shit. I'm always a step behind...


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Haha thanks Guitar Junkie, courtesy of fiverr  Got a couple good logo guys if you're interested.

I also just uploaded new podcast artwork in iTunes. Check it out and lmk what you think..


----------



## lacexxxrazor (Jun 20, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> Hey Guys, Uber has two different incentive promotions going on right now. The first one is the one I posted on my site that Jay linked to and it's for drivers who switch from Lyft to Uber. The hourly rate depends on your city but most cities are $35/hr or $40/hr. That promo goes on until 6/30 but there are a lot of restrictions and you really have to make sure you follow all the rules (a lot of the rules aren't posted though, you just have to know them haha).


What are the rules that aren't posted? This is something I'm desperately trying to figure out today, and my Uber rep is not getting back to me.

1. Do we have to complete a minimum number of rides? Per week? Per day?

2. Do we have to be inside a certain area?

Or anything else?

It just seems VERY fishy to me that I should be able to go f*ck off and do nothing at the very end of town with the app online for 40 hrs, only getting 1-2 rides and get paid $35/hr...

Thank you.


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thus is only for lyft drivers who switch over until the 30th this month who work 7 am to 12 pm morning and I believe it's a few hours in evening also have to have 90 percent acceptance and atleast15 hours minimum for the week .


----------



## lacexxxrazor (Jun 20, 2014)

I fit all those requirements...


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

lacexxxrazor said:


> I fit all those requirements...


Welcome to the forum  Did you read my post here: http://therideshareguy.com/question...la-uber-drivers-that-switched-over-from-lyft/

1. No minimum number of rides only the 15 hour requirement.

2. You have to stay inside LA (assuming you're LA) area which can be found here: https://www.uber.com/cities/los-angeles
To be safe, if you go outside the LA area during a ride, make sure that you don't count the end of that trip and the time it takes to get back into LA as part of your 15 hours. You won't be able to just f**k off because the times you have to drive are usually pretty busy. If you're able to stay within the LA boundaries and only get 1-2 rides then yes you'll get $35/hr. Just make sure that you are very vigilant with accepting the rides


----------



## lacexxxrazor (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay, thank you. That helps. A LOT. I received an email back from my rep too - she told me I'm only eligible for it in certain zones (I'm in Houston, but the promo is exactly the same). None of the emails talking about this promo mentioned the zones, so I have a bone to pick with her real soon... judging by how others have gotten completely shafted, we'll see how that goes.

Thanks again.


----------

